# iPhone 5s replacement screen



## ahujet (Sep 7, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can buy original iPhone 5s screen? Maybe some of you bought it from eBay or amazon and can recommend me a seller which sells original ones?


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 11, 2016)

Try AliExpress


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 11, 2016)

iFixit always has these kinds of things handy.

https://www.ifixit.com/Store/iPhone/iPhone-5s-Display-Assembly-with-Front-Camera/IF124-000-3


----------



## ahujet (Sep 12, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> Try AliExpress


they do, but I want original screen or a very good one that would be solid replacement, meanwhile most of aliexpress is filled with cheap crap.


----------

